# Live in California??



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

As you may have read before, our rescue currently has 5 girls up for adoption. They are about 4 months old now, and are all ready to go home! Please check our website for more details. Also, we are proud to announce our sites new forum! It is geared towards centralizing California rat enthusiasts, but anyone can join. Be sure to take a look and help launch our California community. Updates about our rescue are also posted on the website. Our pregnant rescue is due to give birth in about a week and a half. It will be an entire litter of dumbo babies. Please contact us if you are interested in pre-reserving. In the mean time, here are photos of our current rescues:


----------

